# Delta



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

Delta crossed rainbow bridge today. Seeing her at peace was a big relief. By the look on her face I think she was telling us that she couldn't carry on. Such a good doggie friend to have around. She will be sorely missed.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

So sorry to hear you had to let Delta go, sounds as if it was peaceful for her, which must give you some comfort Take care of yourself.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of your beautful girl , now sleepng peacefully. 
Rejoice in your memories and knowledge of her love.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear this. Sweet Delta , rest easy. You were very much loved.


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

I hope you good folks don't mind me posting this about Delta. We finally got her home today. We think this is a lovely thing for our kind and gentle girl. Born in Scotland so an appropriate thistle on top.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Jim40 said:


> I hope you good folks don't mind me posting this about Delta. We finally got her home today. We think this is a lovely thing for our kind and gentle girl. Born in Scotland so an appropriate thistle on top.
> View attachment 449169
> 
> 
> View attachment 449170


Glad you have her home where she should be. I hope you are doing ok x


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

Boxer123 said:


> Glad you have her home where she should be. I hope you are doing ok x


Hello @Boxer123. Doing fine but still missing Delta. Only one thing left to do for her and that is to put a note into the pet crematorium's rememberence book. Because of covid 19 we can't do it personally on this occasion. We now have to give attention to Trixie as her LCH is on another cycle. She is on antibiotics just now to prevent the burst lumps on her skin from getting infected. How's Loki and Sox? I keep looking in briefly to the forum without signing in so I have seen some news.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Jim40 said:


> Hello @Boxer123. Doing fine but still missing Delta. Only one thing left to do for her and that is to put a note into the pet crematorium's rememberence book. Because of covid 19 we can't do it personally on this occasion. We now have to give attention to Trixie as her LCH is on another cycle. She is on antibiotics just now to prevent the burst lumps on her skin from getting infected. How's Loki and Sox? I keep looking in briefly to the forum without signing in so I have seen some news.


It is so hard they leave such a large hole in our lives. I felt much better when I lost lily getting her home again. I still miss her nearly 2 years later.

Sox is really well. He is very happy at the moment after his op.

Loki is having some tummy issues. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

Boxer123 said:


> It is so hard they leave such a large hole in our lives. I felt much better when I lost lily getting her home again. I still miss her nearly 2 years later.
> 
> Sox is really well. He is very happy at the moment after his op.
> 
> Loki is having some tummy issues. Not sure what's going on.


I hope Loki will be better soon. Keep updating the forum and we will see how the two guys are doin'.


----------

